# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Showoff FusionCMS Redesign "Spyral"

## intension1992

Good day, I wanted to catch me your opinion of how their design will total.

----------


## jainy25

Not bad certainly! 

I think you should increase the font size just a little though.

----------


## Aeon1c

Very neat indeed. Up the font size and it'll look great.

----------

